# Southwest chicken salad (Sous Vide)



## xray (May 18, 2017)

Well here's another cook that did a complete 180 on me, but I have to say it was a delicious detour.  On Tuesday, I had two chicken breasts pulled out to thaw.  My original plan was to make TallBM's peri peri chicken since I just picked up a bottle of Nandos.

 After I seasoned the chicken with SPOG, I went outside to light the grill.  I opened the lid and heard a thud...needless to say, it was the rusty bottom that fell out. (WTF!) I ended up vacuum sealing the chicken after it was seasoned and I threw it in the fridge.

The grill is toast.  Plan B's dinner was a pepper and egg sandwich.

Today I pulled the chicken out and threw them in the SV at 150 for 1hr and 20 minutes.  Once the chicken was finished, I served it over a bed of lettuce with roasted corn, black beans, tortilla strips and Honey Chipotle dressing.

Overall it was an excellent dinner. The dressing was awesome. Here’s the recipe from One Upon a Chef:

6 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1/4 cup honey 
3/4 cup vegetable oil
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano

1-1/2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
2 chipotle peppers in adobo sauce
2 small garlic cloves, roughly chopped
I throw the chipotle peppers and garlic in the blender first so there’s no large pieces. Then I add the remaining ingredients and blend until smooth.

Now for some pics:

Chicken out of the bath (150F @ 1hr 20min.)












IMG_0301.JPG



__ xray
__ May 18, 2017






A quick sear.












IMG_0302.JPG



__ xray
__ May 18, 2017






The finished salad. I'll definitely make this again!












IMG_0304.JPG



__ xray
__ May 18, 2017


















IMG_0305.JPG



__ xray
__ May 18, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 18, 2017)

Looks like a tasty save!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2017)

It looks fantastic!

I think SV chicken breasts are the best way to cook them!

Al


----------



## xray (May 19, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks like a tasty save!






SmokinAl said:


> It looks fantastic!
> 
> I think SV chicken breasts are the best way to cook them!
> 
> Al



Thank you guys!  I agree, SV chicken breast is great.  There's no fussing and tending over it.  I was shopping for a new grill while it cooked lol


----------

